# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kuzey Irak'ta Kürtler iç savaşın eşiğinde

## bozok

*KUZEY IRAK’TA KüRTLER İü SAVAşIN EşİğİNDE*
** 
 

Irak’ın kuzeyinde, 25 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde yapılan meclis seçimleri sonuçlarının açıklanması ile birlikte, Türk kamuoyu için şimdiye kadar bir *“kapalı kutu”* durumunda olan bölgenin iç yapısının ve dengelerinin, sanılanın aksine, adeta pamuk ipliğine bağlı olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Kamuoyunun büyük bir bölümü, KYB ve KDP dışındaki partilerin ve muhalefetin varlığından belki de ilk kez haberdar oldu. Mesut Barzani ve Celal Talabani’nin dışında, güçlü bir halk desteğine sahip olan başka liderlerin de bulunduğunu öğrendi.

Bölgede, 50 civarında Kürt partisi, 20 civarında Türkmen partisi, 10 civarında da Asuri-Süryani-Keldani partisi faaliyet gösteriyor. Ancak KYB ve KDP dışındaki siyasi partilerden hiç birinin silahlı gücü bulunmuyor.

Halen, toplam 150 bin kişilik silahlı gücü (peşmerge) olduğu ileri sürülen KYB ve KDP, 1992’den beri bölgeyi silahların gölgesinde yönetiyor. KYB ve KDP, 1996 ortalarında *“bırakuji”* (kardeş katliamı) diye ifade edilen iç savaşa tutuşmuş, yıllarca savaşmış, 2001’de ateşkes ilan etmiş, 5 yıl iki ayrı hükümet halinde kendi bölgelerini yönetmiş ve ancak Mart 2006’da ortak hükümet kurabilmiştir.

Son seçimde, bölgede ilk kez muhalefet ciddi anlamda sesini yükselterek, KYB-KDP saltanatının önüne dikilmiştir. Seçime girmek için 42 siyasi parti başvuruda bulunmuş, daha sonra bunlardan bazıları kendi aralarında ittifak yapmış ve sonuçta 25 liste seçime katılmıştır. Yani 24 liste (toplam 40 parti), KYB-KDP ittifakının dışında kalmıştır.


*AİLELER BİLE BüLüNDü*

Bu arada, Barzani ve Talabani ailelerinin içinde de görüş ayrılıkları ve çatlaklar ayyuka çıkmıştır. Mesut Barzani’nin kuzeni Abdulmesever Barzani, Kürdistan Reform Hareketi (Bizutnewey üaksazi Kurdistan) adıyla KDP’den ayrı seçime girmiş ve Mesut Barzani’yi diktatör olmakla itham etmiştir.

KYB lideri Celal Talabani’nin kayınbiraderi Helo Ibrahim Ahmed (KDP eski lideri Molla Mustafa Barzani’nin yardımcısı İbrahim Ahmed’in oğlu) de KYB’den ayrılarak kurduğu Kürdistan İlerleme Partisi (Hizbi PÃªşkewtini Kurdistan) ile seçime katılmıştır. Helo İbrahim Ahmed, parlamento seçimleri ile birlikte yapılan bölge başkanlığı seçiminde de M.Barzani’ye rakip olmuştur.

üte yandan, Celal Talabani’nin eski yardımcısı Nevşirvan Mustafa’nın, Goran (Değişim) Hareketi adıyla girdiği seçimde 28 milletvekiliyle meclise girmeyi ve Süleymaniye vilayetinde birinci olmayı başarması, bölgedeki tüm dengeleri alt-üst etti.

Keza, Selahaddin Muhammed Bahaeddin’in liderliğini yaptığı Kürdistan İslami Birliği’nin (Yekgırtuyi İslami Kurdistan) başını çektiği Hizmet ve Reform Listesi (Kürdistan İslami Cemaati, Kürdistan Zahmetkeşan Partisi ve Kürdistan Demokratik Sosyalist Partisi de bu listede yer almaktadır) de, 17 milletvekili ile meclise girdi.


*100 SANDALYENİN 55'İNİ ALABİLDİLER*

Körfez savaşının (1991) akabinde, Irak’ta 36’ncı paralelin kuzeyinde oluşturulan özerk bölgede, 1992 yılında yapılan göstermelik seçimlerin akabinde, meclisin 100 sandalyesini silah gücüyle 50+50 şeklinde *“kardeş payı”* yaparak aralarında bölüşen KYB ve KDP ittifakı, 25 Temmuz’da yapılan son seçimlerde, peşmerge-polis gücüne, iktidar nimetine ve bunca usulsüzlüklere rağmen, toplam 55 sandalye ancak alabilmiştir.

Seçim sonucu şunu göstermiştir: Bölge, artık bir değişimin arifesindedir. ünümüzdeki süreçte, Barzani ve Talabani’nin saltanatı ya sonlanacak, ya da bölgede Kürtler arası iç savaş (bırakuji) yeniden başlayacaktır.

Bunun işaretleri de görülmeye başlanmıştır. Meclis seçimleriyle birlikte yapılan bölge başkanlığı seçiminde, Mesut Barzani’nin Süleymaniye’de bölge başkanlığı adayı Prof.Dr.Kemal Mirawdeli karşısında hezimete uğrayıp ikinci sırada oy alması, KYB bölgesinde öteden beri Barzani’ye duyulan husumetin ve tepkinin devam ettiğini göstermektedir.

Goran Hareketi’nin başarısı da keza KDP’de şaşkınlık yaratmıştır. Demokrasiye tahammülü olmayan ve şiddet kullanarak herkesi hizaya getirme anlayışında olduğu bilinen KDP militanlarının, Goran Hareketi’nin zaferini hazmedemeyerek, Erbil ve Diyana’da bulunan Goran’a ait üç seçim bürosunu yaktığı, bir Goran yetkilisini öldürdüğü ve birkaç üyeyi de yaraladığı yönünde medyaya haberler yansımıştır.


*MUSUL-KERKüK İüİN İYİ GELİşMELER*

KYB-KDP ittifakının başarısızlığı, Erbil-Bağdat arasında uzun süredir yaşanan petrol-doğalgaz ve diğer sorunların yanı sıra, Kürt yönetiminin Kerkük ve Musul’u kendine bağlama çabalarını da olumsuz yönde etkileyeceği ve olası müzakerelerde Bağdat’ın elini güçlendireceği kaçınılmaz olarak görülmektedir.

KYB-KDP ittifakına karşı muhalefetin ilk kez ciddi bir duruş sergilemesi, bölgede artık her şeyin eskisi gibi gitmeyeceğinin de habercisidir. Muhalefet, şeytanın bacağını kırmış durumdadır.

Demokrasi rüzgarı, Barzani ve Talabani’nin saltanatını sallama yönünde esmeye başlamıştır artık. Barzani için ayakta kalabilmenin tek yolu, yine her zaman başvurduğu gibi, kan dökerek muhaliflerinin sesini kısmaya çalışmak olacaktır.


*GORAN HAREKETİ HüSNü MAHALLİ'Yİ YALANLADI*

Bu arada, Goran Hareketi’nin seçimdeki başarısını terör örgütü PKK’nın desteğine bağlayan ve lideri Nevşirvan Mustafa’yı *“PKK’ya sıcak bakan bir isim”* şeklinde lanse eden Gazeteci Hüsnü Mahalli’nin tekzip edildiğini belirtelim. Goran Hareketi’nin kurucularından olan KYB eski Siyasi Büro üyesi Muhammed Tevfik Rahim, yaptığı açıklamada; PKK ve onun Irak legal oluşumu olan PüDK ile hiçbir ilişkilerinin ve seçim desteğinin olmadığını kesin bir dille ifade etmiştir (Milliyet, 2.8.2009). Böylece, önceki yazımda, H.Mahalli’nin dezenformasyon yaptığı yönündeki tespitim, tescil edilmiş bulunmaktadır.


*Sinan Sungur*


*odatv.com*
4 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Peşmerge’ye “Irak ordusu ilerlerse ateş edin” talimatı* 



*Independent gazetesi, Irak’ta Kürtler ve Araplar arasında gerilimin arttığını yazdı* 

İngiliz Independent gazetesi, ABD’nin çekilmesi yaklaştıkça Irak’ta Kürtler ve Araplar arasında gerilimin arttığını, Musul, Kerkük ve Mahmur Kampı’nda askeri hareketlilik olduğunu yazdı 

ABD’de Barack Obama’nın başkan olmasının ardından Amerikan halkına ve dünyaya verdiği en önemli sözlerden biri de 2010 Ağustos’una kadar Irak’taki tüm ABD askerlerini geri çekmekti. Geri çekilme konusunda senaryolar konuşulmaya başlanırken Irak’ın içinde de çekilme sonrası durumun nasıl olacacağına ilişkin büyük kaygılar var. üzellikle Arap ve Kürtler arasındaki gerilim had safhaya çıkmış durumda. Kürtler’in Kerkük’ü Kuzey Irak özerk yönetimine bağlama isteği, Bağdat hükümetinin petrol kaynaklarının kontrolünü Kürtler’den alma yönündeki ısrarı iki tarafı tam anlamıyla karşı karşıya getirmiş durumda. İngiliz The Independent gazetesinin tecrübeli muhabiri Patrick Cockburn, bölgedeki son durumu taraflarla konuşarak yazdı. “Kürt fay hattı yeni bir savaşı tetikleme tehdidi içeriyor” diye yazan Cockburn’e göre Araplarla Kürtleri çatışmaktan alıkoyan tek şey, Amerikan işgali. Irak’ın kuzeyinde Arap ve Kürt askerlerin birbirleriyle yüz yüze geldikleri 480 kilometre uzunluğunda tartışmalı ve her an savaş alanına dönebilecek bölge “Tetik hattı” diye anılıyor. 

Buradaki Kürt ve Arap askerler, bir diğerinin hareketlerini, en derin şüpheyle takip ediyorlar. Irak ordusu’na bağlı 7’nci tümen askerleri geçtiğimiz günlerde Bağdat’ın kuzey doğusundaki Diyala bölgesine kaydırıldı. 7’nci tümene bağlı 26’ncı tugay askerlerinin Mahmur Kampı ve Musul çevresine konuşlanmaya başlaması Kürtler’i endişelendirdi. Kürt yönetimi Mahmur kampını “işgal” tehlikesi karşısında Peşmerge güçlerini kamp çevresinde yüksek mevzilere konuşlandırdı. KDP yönetiminin üst düzey yetkilisi Kasro Goran, “Kürt askerlerine Irak güçlerinin Mahmur’a doğru ilerlemesi durumunda ateş etme emri verildi” dedi. Ellerin sürekli tetikte olduğu ve iki tarafın “tetik hattı” dediği bu bölgedeki sıcak çatışma olasılığı karşısında Amerikalılar araya girerek Irak askerlerinin geri çekilmesini sağladı. Ancak Kürt yönetiminin bakanlarından Muhammed İhsan’a göre tek bir çatışma bile iki taraf arasında büyük ve çok kanlı bir savaşın patlak vermesine sebep olabilir. 

*Kerkük’e kuşatma*

Barzani’nin sözcüsü Safin Dizayi’ye göre Irak hükümeti daha önce Saddam’ın yaptığı gibi 9 bin 500 kişilik 12’nci tümen askerlerini Kerkük ve çevresine konuşlandırıyor. Musul’da yaşayanlar ise savaş olasılığını, “Savaş çoktan başladı. 6 yıl içinde 2 bin Kürt öldü, 100 bini de buradan kaçtı” diye yorumluyor. Kürtler Irak ordusunun özellikle Mahmur Mülteci Kampı ve Türkmenler’in yoğun yaşadığı Altınköprü bölgelerini ele geçirerek petrol alanlarını kontrolleri altına almak istediklerini belirtiyor. Altınköprü bölgesinde Kürt-Arap çatışmasını önlemek için yaşanan bir gerilim sırasında Kürtler’in üzerine ateş açılması emrini yerine getirmeyen bir Irak ordusu komutanı da görevden alındı.

*Peşmerge’nİn sayIsI 270 bİn*

BAşTA Saddam döneminde Rusya’dan ve başka Doğu Bloku ülkelerinden satın alınan askeri malzemeleri kullanan Peşmerge, Irak ordusunun 2003 öncesi buradan çekilmesiyle bu silahlara sahip oldu. Resmi olmayan rakamlara göre K. Irak’ta 270 bin kadar aralarında kadınların da olduğu Peşmerge bulunuyor. Peşmergede sayısı tam bilinmemekle birlikte 1960’lı ve 70’li yıllardan kalan bazı Sovyet yapımı tanklar ve 2 bin kadar hafif veya ağır zırhlı araç bulunduğuna inanılıyor. Hava ya da deniz gücü bilinmiyor. 

*Irak ordusuna ağır silahları ABD verdi*

Irak Savunma Bakanlığı’nın sayısına göre, Irak ordusunda yaklaşık olarak 253 bin asker bulunuyor. ABD’nin çekileceği tarih olan 2011’e kadar bu rakamın 300 bine çıkarılması bekleniyor. Saddam yönetiminden kalan veya ABD ile diğer koalisyon ülkelerinin hibe yoluyla verdiği çok sayıda tank, uçak ve ağır zırhlı araçlar da bulunuyor. Irak yönetimi, geçen yıl eylül ayında ABD’ye 36 F-16 satın almak için başvurdu. Irak, 2008’de ABD’den 12.5 milyar dolarlık silah satın aldı. İşte Irak ordusunun şimdiki gücü:

* 194 tank

* 8 bin 193 zırhlı personel taşıyıcı

* 1218 zırhlı savaş aracı

* 1000’den fazla çeşitli boylarda top

* 107 çeşitli boylarda helikopter

* 35 hücum bot, 16 devriye botu, 1 savaş gemisi

* 3 C-130 nakliye uçağı



10.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.

----------

